# Fire Pigeon



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I just read a passage on fancy pigeons from 1880. The article described the Fire Pigeon as all black with intense irridescence. In direct sunlight it looked bronze. It was rare and perhaps already gone then. I sounds like an archangel on black. The only things that were not irridescent were the flights and tail. I wonder how to get the breed back?


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

Like so many lost breeds whether animal or plant we can never get them back. We can by their set standards breed a new breed to try and replace it. That is why if we get a new breed that really has merit we should try and keep it in the hobby. I also keep killifish. One type that I used to raise before the divorce is extinct in the wild due to a marsh being drained to put up a shopping mall. The good news it is still in the hobby so when I am ready I can get this wonderful fish again.


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

which killifish are you talking about?


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

wolverine said:


> which killifish are you talking about?


I do not have my list in front of me but it is a South American annual. Simp. something. I currently have chocolate australes. Just starting to get back into them after the divorce(3 1/2 years ago). The crazy woman made me sell all my fish and give her half the money. I have to get back in my house on the mountain top before I can really get back into them. Mom has little room for tanks and Dad will not allow them(he pitch a fit when I did a water change and splashed water on the floor and wiped it up with a towel). I got daphnia and dero worms this week to start my live food cultures.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

good luck with the dero worms. I have tried three times to raise them. Poly culture is the key, but the daphnia die very easily. The key seems to have a seperate culture of greenwater to add to the daphnia. Is there a forum for us to talk fish?


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

Wayne ,there are many forums to talk about Tropical fish ,it all depends on the species of fish .


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Wayne Johnson said:


> I just read a passage on fancy pigeons from 1880. The article described the Fire Pigeon as all black with intense irridescence. In direct sunlight it looked bronze. It was rare and perhaps already gone then. I sounds like an archangel on black. The only things that were not irridescent were the flights and tail. I wonder how to get the breed back?


*In the Encyclopedia of Pigeon Breeds by Wendell M. Levi on page 754. There is a bird called the South German White Tail here is what Levi said "Origin: South Germany. Schachtzabel (1910) has a color plate showing it in six colors.No author noted gives the approximate date of origin.It was described in English literature around 1875 under the name of Fire Pigeon.Two "German Bronze-Wings" were exhibited at a New York City show in 1874. The bronze variety is called"Fireback"in the United States". I would think that it is a rare bird in the USA, but there still might be some people in Germany that are breeding this bird. The bird pictured in the book was breed by a man in Switzerland.* GEORGE


----------

